# Rebecca Black



## Larry (Mar 17, 2011)

Augh....
[video=youtube;CD2LRROpph0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0[/video]


----------



## Takun (Mar 17, 2011)

Why?  Why would you subject me to that?  I had been avoiding it but I was bored.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 17, 2011)

Not again aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lemoncholic (Mar 18, 2011)

This thread is going to be fun fun fun fun


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 18, 2011)

Lemoncholic said:


> This thread is going to be fun fun fun fun


 Fuck fuck fuck fuck no.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 18, 2011)

Not only does she sound awful (really awful, seriously, bitch needs to use her lungs), but her lyrics are retarded as shit (ignoring the content).

"WE SO EXCITED".


----------



## Taralack (Mar 18, 2011)

I hate that I clicked play and I hate that people on Tumblr are giving her undeserved attention.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 18, 2011)

Xenke said:


> "WE SO EXCITED".


 There is no verb. WHY IS THERE NO VERB?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 18, 2011)

FRIED EGGS
FRIED EGGS

:V


----------



## Ringo (Mar 18, 2011)

_This song literally came out on Monday of this week. People have jumped  on it already. It's so bad it's amazing.
_


----------



## Holsety (Mar 18, 2011)

i feel so bad for this girl

she has been cursed with such an awful voice


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 18, 2011)

Has anyone actually made it all the way through the video? I made it like 20 seconds in before I wanted to commit suicide D:


----------



## Xenke (Mar 18, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> Has anyone actually made it all the way through the video? I made it like 20 seconds in before I wanted to commit suicide D:


 
I've watched it a couple times.

...And I'm not sure why.


----------



## ShayneBear (Mar 18, 2011)

who is she and how did she manage to get a "music career"?


----------



## Ben (Mar 18, 2011)

Ringo said:


> _This song literally came out on Monday of this week. People have jumped  on it already. It's so bad it's amazing.
> _


 
It actually was released a month ago, and went viral on Saturday of last week after Daniel Tosh posted it on his blog under the title "Songwriting Isn't For Everybody".

Also, if anyone's wondering; she doesn't have a career necessarily. Ark Music Factory should be taken literally by its name-- basically, anyone can go to them, and for a fee, they'll write you a song, and film a music video with you in it. They sign a few people, but that's pretty much the nature of their business. The black guy in the video who can't write a rap with any rhyming in it is one of the two masterminds behind the whole thing.


----------



## Takun (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Ben.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Mar 18, 2011)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Fuck fuck fuck fuck no.


 
Know what makes this thread so much better? Guess what day it is today :3


----------



## Hir (Mar 18, 2011)

ARK are like, the most evil people on the planet. according to Wikipedia she didn't even write this song, ARK did - so they have single handedly ruined her life by making her 'perform' this rubbish.

they may as well have made her do a naked jig in a pile of shit.


----------



## Larry (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's another victim of the Ark Music Factory.
[video=youtube;0xHfRUW99aI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xHfRUW99aI[/video]


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 18, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Here's another victim of the Ark Music Factory.
> [video=youtube;0xHfRUW99aI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xHfRUW99aI[/video]


 
that is easily 20,000 times more listenable than "Friday" though :V


----------



## Tycho (Mar 18, 2011)

IT SUCKS.  /professionalinternetopinion


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 18, 2011)

Holsety said:


> i feel so bad for this girl
> 
> she has been cursed with such an awful voice


 
What voice? Singers don't use voices anymore, silly. It's called autotune.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 18, 2011)

That video uses Jedi mind tricks. For some reason I find her hot, then I stop the video and it goes away.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Mar 18, 2011)

Okay, I'm going to attempt suicide.


----------



## Larry (Mar 18, 2011)

Jared said:


> Okay, I'm going to attempt suicide.


 
Dibs on ALL of your possessions. ;3


----------



## Aden (Mar 18, 2011)

FROIIIIIDAAAEEEEEYYY

yeah do I really have to say anything


----------



## Vibgyor (Mar 19, 2011)

this guy is more talented than rebecca black


----------



## Larry (Mar 19, 2011)

Keroro said:


> this guy is more talented than rebecca black


 
WTF


----------



## Ben (Mar 19, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> ARK are like, the most evil people on the planet. according to Wikipedia she didn't even write this song, ARK did - so they have single handedly ruined her life by making her 'perform' this rubbish.


 
Well yeah, that's the whole nexus of the operation. You come in, they write you a song, you sing it, and then get a music video featuring the dude who wrote it. I'm usually really snobby about artists who don't write their own songs, but I pretty much stopped getting annoyed by that on principal after being so impressed with how Rihanna's latest album turned out. Woman still can't sing very well (live, anyway), but she really does have a fantastic team of writers behind her, and a knack for connecting with the material, assuming S&M wasn't meant to be a serious song. Unfortunately though, the people who decide to give ARK their money (or rather, the parents) aren't treated to the same quality of songwriting, although I suppose it's not really surprising considering these songs have no chance in hell of getting enough exposure to become hits, unless a cable network comedian finds your video and posts it on his blog.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 19, 2011)

you guys, she's only 13 years old


----------



## Koronikov (Mar 19, 2011)

Well this song just killed my weekend and what was left of my hope for humanity


----------



## Xenke (Mar 19, 2011)

Bandit Braith said:


> you guys, she's only 13 years old


 
Song is still AWFUL.


----------



## Ames (Mar 19, 2011)

MAKE UP YOUR MIND BITCH


----------



## Willow (Mar 19, 2011)

What's up with the random black people rapping in these things?

[yt]7DwT_2QQU64[/yt]


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Song is still AWFUL.


 
true but it's not really her fault xD she didn't write it.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 19, 2011)

Bandit Braith said:


> true but it's not really her fault xD she didn't write it.


 It's her voice.


----------



## Larry (Mar 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;jqq3cgvZSTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqq3cgvZSTE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Larry (Mar 20, 2011)

Wh-wh-what!?!
Simon Cowell likes Friday!?!


----------



## Hir (Mar 20, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Wh-wh-what!?!
> Simon Cowell likes Friday!?!


 
simon doesn't like it
simon sees controversy
hence he sees money


----------



## Larry (Mar 20, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> simon doesn't like it
> simon sees controversy
> hence he sees money



Yeeaah, that makes more sense. :/


----------



## Holsety (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7_5GoIbu_E#t=2m50s

I like her mom, at least.


----------



## Aeturnus (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh boy! Another shitty teenage pop start that'll be crammed down our throats until her fifteen years of fame is up.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 20, 2011)

Aeturnus said:


> Oh boy! Another shitty teenage pop start that'll be crammed down our throats until her fifteen years of fame is up.


 
Not really.


----------



## Aden (Mar 20, 2011)

Aeturnus said:


> Oh boy! Another shitty teenage pop start that'll be crammed down our throats until her fifteen years of fame is up.


 
So unmetal


----------



## Slyck (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow.

She'd probably sound _better_ if they didn't use any electronic "enhancements" on her voice.

On a side note, with the way she looks in the drawing part on the beginning, I thought it would be a parody video from the sheer amount of pure distilled, condensed, ugly.


----------



## Takun (Mar 21, 2011)

*Rave: Rebecca Black Remixes*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DWDln0jlMU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2DS5SpjQV4

Oh god.  I can't wait to see more of what artists do with it.


----------



## Cam (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Rave: Rebecca Black Remixes*

I just cant wait until her popularity dies

Its annoying enough that I gotta listen to 90% of my school singing it everywhere

But electro remixes are hilarious :>


----------



## Morroke (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Rave: Rebecca Black Remixes*

Hrng, I can't find the remix that was making me laugh at 2 AM. Someone dubbed over the voices with really childish noises and tones and it was amazing.


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Rave: Rebecca Black Remixes*

My version 
Fchan, Fchan, looking up porn of furs, yiffer-ing yiffer-ing, woof!  yiffer-ing yiffer-ing woof!  PORN PORN PORN PORN, looking forward to the new posts! 
think about her voice singing it.


----------



## Don (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Rave: Rebecca Black Remixes*

I honestly feel sorry for the girl. I can't imagine that she's very well liked at her school now.



SubiDooTheBlueHusky said:


> My version
> Fchan, Fchan, looking up porn of furs, yiffer-ing yiffer-ing, woof!  yiffer-ing yiffer-ing woof!  PORN PORN PORN PORN, looking forward to the new posts!
> think about her voice singing it.


 
No.


----------



## 00vapour (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Rave: Rebecca Black Remixes*



Don_Wolf said:


> No.


 
Agreed. Even Chef Excellence wouldn't endorse those lyrics.

oh yeah, almost forgot [Yt]pi00ykRg_5c[/Yt]


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Rave: Rebecca Black Remixes*



Takun said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DWDln0jlMU
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2DS5SpjQV4
> 
> Oh god.  I can't wait to see more of what artists do with it.




The first one is pretty amazing.


----------



## SubiDooTheBlueHusky (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Rave: Rebecca Black Remixes*

everyone knows that pre-teens throw the best parties, heres a real song
[video=youtube;kNIufBRkxys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNIufBRkxys[/video]


----------



## Ben (Mar 22, 2011)

The girl with the braces in the video uploaded a Q&A session to Youtube. They are all very meaningful and hard-hitting questions. Also, if any of you act surprised about a thirteen year old girl liking Justin Bieber, I will hit you through the internet.

[yt]Uc9Pr4MluGU[/yt]


----------



## Glitch (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Rave: Rebecca Black Remixes*



SubiDooTheBlueHusky said:


> heres a real song
> [video=youtube;kNIufBRkxys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNIufBRkxys[/video]


 
Disagreed.  
Learn2music.

And know that it is now my duty to bash you, because you are a dumbass.  
Prepare your anus.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Rave: Rebecca Black Remixes*

The start of the second one reminds me of a different video, but I can't remember which one and it's bugging me. Oh wait I know, it sounds like some of Cyriak's stuff. Okay mystery solved.



00vapour said:


> [Yt]pi00ykRg_5c[/Yt]



I prefer this one.

Also I've never really noticed her expression. She's only smiling with her mouth most of the time, her eyes look almost upset or annoyed, like this is the 50th take and she can't hold a smile any more.


----------



## BRN (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Rave: Rebecca Black Remixes*

SUNDAY COMES AFTERWARDS


----------



## Xenke (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Rave: Rebecca Black Remixes*

All of these are just as bad if not worse than the original.

There are no positive traits.


----------



## Blutide (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Rave: Rebecca Black Remixes*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBjdlkwfrBo

I hope this make you feel better, I love this guy on youtube.


^ destroys her......five times.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Mar 25, 2011)

sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## Discord Nova (Mar 26, 2011)

What the F*^% was that ungodly BS?! Im going to commit suicide while listening to evanesense...


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't think she's much worse than most people in the radio nowadays.

Yeah, I hate nearly everything in the radio. So, to me, she's just as awful. 

But I won't lie about this: her voice is terrible.

And those lyrics are just as bland as anything you could find nowadays. Yes, I'm putting a greedy company to the level of nearly every modern singer. Hate me...


----------



## ShaneO))) (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi00ykRg_5c

Br00t4l


----------



## Aden (Apr 1, 2011)

ShaneO))) said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi00ykRg_5c
> 
> Br00t4l


 
Whoa, been a while. Where have you been?
That Zombi album is still pretty enjoyable btw


----------



## ShaneO))) (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh i'm weird when it comes to forums. I take random Sabbaticals from forums for some reason. How you been broseph? Zombi actually has a new jaunt droppin on may 10th. Much more dancey and tangerine dream sounding.


----------



## Vibgyor (Apr 1, 2011)

MitchZer0 said:


> sorry, couldn't help it.


 
sleep is overrated.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GaKaGwch0U


----------



## Larry (Apr 1, 2011)

Radio Viewer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GaKaGwch0U



I love you.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzfQwXEqYaI&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 2, 2011)

Poor girl. I wonder why Lady Gaga does not get just as much backlash.


----------



## Ben (Apr 2, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Poor girl. I wonder why Lady Gaga does not get just as much backlash.


 
Because she can actually sing, is a decent songwriter, is genuinely entertaining and is a strong gay rights activist? Umm.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 2, 2011)

Ben said:


> Because she can actually sing, is a decent songwriter, is genuinely entertaining and is a strong gay rights activist? Umm.


 
I would disagree on the first three points, but the last one is actually pretty nice.


----------



## Larry (Apr 2, 2011)

Speaking of Lady Gaga...


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 2, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Speaking of Lady Gaga...


 
Ehhhh, well, at least she is using her fame for something good.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't really know what is the reason behind the huge boycott, but if the results are funny, why not?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EEtbFOzd_g


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 2, 2011)

lol i bet you guys have already seen this already but...
[yt]VU1v_XKgEPc[/yt]


----------



## Larry (Apr 2, 2011)

^This is why I think Late Night with Jimmy Fallon is better than the other late night shows.


----------



## Larry (Apr 5, 2011)

This* has* to be worst than Friday.
[video=youtube;7DwT_2QQU64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DwT_2QQU64&feature=player_embedded#at=199[/video]


----------



## Lemoncholic (Apr 5, 2011)

larry669 said:


> This* has* to be worst than Friday.
> [video=youtube;7DwT_2QQU64]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DwT_2QQU64&feature=player_embedded#at=199[/video]


 
You're right it is, but not in the hilarious way that you can mock in your class and on the internet. That's the kinda that makes you bleed internally and want to forget it was even made.


----------



## Ilse (Apr 11, 2011)

She's recording a new song titled 'LOL', along with an album.

One of the lyrics is 'BFF you make me LOL'. Reeaallly.

Also totally agreeing with larry669 and Lemoncholic, My Jeans is way worse. At least Black took a pretty generic topic to sing about (who knows how many songs there are about partying on the weekends) but just went in a completely wrong direction with it, whereas this little Rose kid is singing how Hannah Montana is wearing those jeans she's in or how people need to jack her swag (????) and none of it is making any sense whatsoever.

Music!


----------



## Ben (Jul 18, 2011)

SO, REVIVING THIS THREAD SINCE she actually did release a new song today, and it's not really worth its own thread. Also, it's called My Moment, not LOL.

[yt]2OxWD85Ngz4[/yt]

Not great, but still a massive improvement over Friday. This is the first single off a 5-song EP coming in August. I'M SURE YOU'RE ALL VERY EXCITED.

Also, in the 3 months since the last thread, the video for Friday was pulled from Youtube (at 170 million views), and she was featured in Katy Perry's video for Last Friday Night, but I'm sure some of you have seen that already.

[yt]KlyXNRrsk4A[/yt]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 18, 2011)

so it's basically nothing special. And her singing isn't very good, either... the first verse made me cringe.
Now maybe people can stop talking about Rebecca Black and realize there are more important things in life than terrible pop songs.


----------



## Aden (Jul 18, 2011)

Ben said:


> SO, REVIVING THIS THREAD SINCE she actually did release a new song today, and it's not really worth its own thread. Also, it's called My Moment, not LOL.
> 
> Not great, but still a massive improvement over Friday. This is the first single off a 5-song EP coming in August. I'M SURE YOU'RE ALL VERY EXCITED.
> 
> Also, in the 3 months since the last thread, the video for Friday was pulled from Youtube (at 170 million views), and she was featured in Katy Perry's video for Last Friday Night, but I'm sure some of you have seen that already.


 
Ben
take the time you use keeping up with this stuff and use it to learn an instrument or something instead


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 18, 2011)

Larry, I'm going to be a bit harsh here, but why is there even an iota of logic that surmounts to posting a thread about this shit? If no one here wants to hear it, nobody here needs to see a thread about it. I don't care if the video's back, I don't care if every thirteen year old girl who upcesses about talentless pop culture got their own million dollar song. If the music i want to hear is still there, then it doesn't matter what is currently being made that the 13-year old girls are listening to. They have no realistic or presentable opinion, thus i don't care about this shit. And i hope this was a troll thread because if someone actually cares that the official video is up again, then i have no hope for you people.


----------



## Ben (Jul 18, 2011)

This_is_Tides said:


> Larry, I'm going to be a bit harsh here, but why is there even an iota of logic that surmounts to posting a thread about this shit? If no one here wants to hear it, nobody here needs to see a thread about it. I don't care if the video's back, I don't care if every thirteen year old girl who upcesses about talentless pop culture got their own million dollar song. If the music i want to hear is still there, then it doesn't matter what is currently being made that the 13-year old girls are listening to. They have no realistic or presentable opinion, thus i don't care about this shit. And i hope this was a troll thread because if someone actually cares that the official video is up again, then i have no hope for you people.


 
Literally amazed at the amount of mad in this post.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 18, 2011)

Ben said:


> Literally amazed at the amount of mad in this post.


 
This sort of thing is the only thing i'll really rage about. that and politics.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry, I posted a new thread and didn't know this thread even -existed-. Ugh.
But yar, dumb music video.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 18, 2011)

This thread came about when the song first came out, just in case you don't pay attention to timestamps.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 18, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> This thread came about when the song first came out, just in case you don't pay attention to timestamps.


 I know. Hurr. I'm talking about for her new music video though.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 18, 2011)

I was talking to Tides, and you posted while I was typing. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 18, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> I was talking to Tides, and you posted while I was typing. Sorry for the confusion.


 to the post on how this thread is on the original video
That doesn't in any way excuse the need to view the video or post a thread. let it be a bad joke, not a topic of discussion. Clearly FAF houses no Rebecca Black fans, and so why would one consider posting a thread about it? I don't understand what possible benefit could arise from it


----------



## Ben (Jul 18, 2011)

This_is_Tides said:


> to the post on how this thread is on the original video
> That doesn't in any way excuse the need to view the video or post a thread. let it be a bad joke, not a topic of discussion. Clearly FAF houses no Rebecca Black fans, and so why would one consider posting a thread about it? I don't understand what possible benefit could arise from it



It's here for people to_ discuss _it. If you're seriously going to try and claim you don't like to talk about things you dislike, then I don't know what to do with that, considering your post a few notches above. Be less mad, for your sake.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 18, 2011)

This_is_Tides said:


> to the post on how this thread is on the original video
> That doesn't in any way excuse the need to view the video or post a thread. let it be a bad joke, not a topic of discussion. Clearly FAF houses no Rebecca Black fans, and so why would one consider posting a thread about it? I don't understand what possible benefit could arise from it


 You're missing the point; this thread is not trying to revive a dead viral video; it was sharing the aforementioned video when it first came out. Ben here just decided to necro for bad reasons


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 18, 2011)

Ben said:


> It's here for people to_ discuss _it. If you're seriously going to try and claim you don't like to talk about things you dislike, then I don't know what to do with that, considering your post a few notches above. Be less mad, for your sake.


 
...sorry. ._.' 
i don't usually rage. at all. but idk, i guess i just let myself go on that one. 

again, i'm sorry, i just overreacted


----------



## Aden (Jul 18, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> Ben here just decided to necro for bad reasons


 
And I'm gonna leave it open since you kids are having so much fun~


----------



## Larry (Jul 18, 2011)

So uh..... 

What do I do now? :c


----------



## Ben (Jul 18, 2011)

Earlier, I was listening to this song for a 6th time, and my dad came into the room dancing, and proclaimed "This is really easy to move to!" There was no amount of laughter accurate to capture my amusement.

Also, is anyone else's favorite part of the video the fact that there's no guitars in the song, yet there's two guitarists in the studio with her? Because it sure as hell is mine.


----------



## Larry (Jul 18, 2011)

Ben said:


> Also, is anyone else's favorite part of the video the fact that there's no guitars in the song, yet there's two guitarists in the studio with her? Because it sure as hell is mine.


WTF I didn't realize that until now.


----------



## Ben (Jul 18, 2011)

Also, in my defense, I only knew because I follow her on Twitter. She is scarily grammatical for a 14 year old, I have to say.

Oh, I forgot to mention in my post that during the last 3 months, she did a bunch of videos for Funny or Die, one every Friday. I think people would hate her less if they saw those, because it makes it evident that despite Friday being a bad song, she's a surprisingly genuine person for someone so young.

[yt]6DYi8fmLYSQ[/yt]
[yt]f3a4dag2UQ[/yt]
[yt]CySvm27Q1fk[/yt]
[yt]oalSUX4MtBE[/yt]
[yt]75NXJDojBgI[/yt]


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 19, 2011)

Sirius Black has a daughter??? Well, Azkahban didn't do anything do her vocals. She probably screamed her way out of there and then went into the world to make other peoples' ears bleed.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 19, 2011)

How does someone seeming to be a _genuine _person make them a _better_ person?


----------



## Ben (Jul 19, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> How does someone seeming to be a _genuine _person make them a _better_ person?


 
I'm referring to how much smarter and well-rounded she seems than most 13/14 year olds, and I enjoy her for taking these last four months with such a good attitude and adding to the hilarity of it all instead of getting down on herself for all the negative attention. It's admirable, I think.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 19, 2011)

Ben said:


> I'm referring to how much smarter and well-rounded she seems than most 13/14 year olds, and I enjoy her for taking these last four months with such a good attitude and adding to the hilarity of it all instead of getting down on herself for all the negative attention. It's admirable, I think.


 
She seemed intensely dense in the beginning, albeit I haven't kept up with her since the first month of Friday existing.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 1, 2011)

Best "Friday" parody ever.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cMhcikAbCc


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 1, 2011)

Not being Rebecca Black is Justin Bieber's greatest quality.


----------



## KikyoCat (Aug 10, 2011)

Since I'm kind of in love with Katy Perry. Her new friendship with Rebecca Black and Rebecca being in her music video for Last Friday Night has forced me into not hating Rebecca. Though I do and forever will think that she was trolling the internet with that Friday song. Because on her twitter everytime she goes to the movies she's like "At the movies with @someone omg guys which seat should I takkke? " I know she is.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 10, 2011)

I hate Rebecca Black, but there are far worse people out there. _Far_ worse.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Aug 10, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I hate Rebecca Black, but there are far worse people out there. _Far_ worse.



Do tell


----------



## brotherian11 (Aug 10, 2011)

friday is one of the worst songs ever, but she can still redeem herself


----------



## DW_ (Aug 10, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Do tell


Justin Bieber.


Friday sucks, I agree.


----------



## Larry (Aug 10, 2011)

Man, this thread keeps getting necro'd.


----------



## Traven V (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't know if this has been posted, but here is the original version. Jk lol

[video=youtube_share;Kv13TjaqCW4]http://youtu.be/Kv13TjaqCW4[/video]


----------



## Aden (Aug 25, 2011)

no no no no no stop it
please let this die :C


----------

